#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Eurosongfestival 2004

## axs

Voor diegene die graag het reilen en zeilen eurosong 2004 willen volgen :

http://www.spectraplus.se/indexeng.html

----------


## jo vaes

Hoe vonden jullie het licht tijdens de halve finale van eurosong?
Ik vond het eerlijk gezegd nogal zwakjes, bij momenten teveel kleuren, en dan weer alleen maar wit tijdens enkele liedjes. Nu, echt slecht was het niet, maar van eurosong verwachte ik toch meer hoor. Weet iemand btw welke tafel ze gebruikt hebben? Want op de site van spectra staat een wysiwyg studio met een tafel of vier, maar ik kan de tafels niet herkennen.

----------


## sis

Ik was verbaasd toen ik die zangers en zangeressen hoorde zingen [V]
Werkelijk : vals, slecht, geen goeie nummers ! 
Teveel galm op de stemmen , stemmen te luid en noem maar op !
De zoveelste afgang van het eurovisie gedoe [V][xx(]
sis

----------


## Orbis

Ik was verbaasd toen ik Nederland hoorde, en dan nog hoorde dat ze erbij waren voor de finale!

Wat een slecht nummer was dat!

----------


## AJB

Tafels zijn van AVAB... Ik vond het licht barslecht... Podiumplaatje was op bepaalde momenten absoluut mooi, maar eerder ondanks het licht, dan dankzij... Enige leuke aan het ontwerp vond ik die rekken achterop met die 3k synchrolites.

Verder was de operating zichtbaar slecht... Tilt-saw's met dimmer-effect die net niet synchroon liepen (dus bundel komt in beeld, beweegt 50cm naar beneden, en maakt dan pas zijn oorspronkelijke fly naar boven). Overal waar je keek stonden lampen, maar origineel was het niet. Kleurgebruik zeer overmatig, bewegingen onnodig druk (vooral ook door de zaal), en timing soms zeer beroerd (liedje stopt abrupt, 3 seconden later stopt ook de movement in het bewegend licht)

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Ik mag toch hopen dat het songfestival weer eens naar Nederland komt. Wat geluid betreft is het een regelrecht drama, en het licht + decor vind ik veel te Idols-achtig: teveel kleuren, en totaal geen overzicht.

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door par-av.nl_
> 
> Ik mag toch hopen dat het songfestival weer eens naar Nederland komt.



Dit zit er dit jaar jammer genoeg niet in denk ik [:I]
Belgie misschien  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## AJB

Even gezocht, maar zo te zien gebruikte men 4 AVAB Jaguar consoles, via een AVAB VLC Safari Grand software pakket. Meer info;
http://www.ttlicht.com/web/english/p...e/jaguar_e.asp

----------


## T-Nuzz

Toch leuk om te zien hoe hier alle grote producties steeds weer de grond in geboord worden. Zou wel eens willen weten hoe de critici het doen. Pictures please. Het is zo makkelijk om achteraf overal commentaar op te geven. De gemiddelde kijker vond het waarschijnlijk prachtig.

Voor wat betreft het geluid: daar hebben de artiesten tijdens de repetities voldoende invloed op. Het geluid word gemixt volgens de wensen van de artiesten (en hun geluidstechnici) zelf.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Van wat ik ervan heb gehoord... Klonk idd niet al te best [V] En _als_ het hele gebeuren dan binnekort naar ons toe komt (idd, dit jaar gaan we cker niet winnen), laten we dan maar hopen dat de producenten en technici van Idols er niet op worden gezet. [xx(][ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## T-Nuzz

Het staat je natuurlijk vrij een open sollicitatie te sturen  :Wink:

----------


## AJB

Joh Tom,

Geluidmix volgens wensen; prima... Op een gegeven moment start de muziek van een of andere dubieus land, kerel begint te zingen; microfoon staat uit...2 sec.later; microfoon wordt langzaam bijgeschoven... Iets daarna; zijn partner wil ook gaan zingen; wederom geen geluid...2sec. later; microfoon pas aan... Dat is niet een mening van mij; het is een FEIT dat dit zeer amateuristisch is geschoven ! 

Iemand opgevallen, dat we de hele avond hebben zitten luisteren naar het gehijg van die commentator (Cornald nog iets)?? Microfoon te dichtbij, of verkeert afgesteld, whatever; continue het ademen te horen...

Licht; ik noem een aantal dingen die puur operating-technisch niet in orde waren; wil je weten of ik dat beter kan; kom gerust eens langs op klus... Het is nogal zinloos om van iedereen foto's te gaan vragen alvorens men kritiek mag leveren op anderen; dan zijn we nog wel even bezig ben ik bang...

----------


## ralph

Ben het wel met T-nuzz eens dat er heel gemakkelijk kritiek wordt geleverd.
Het is natuurlijk wel zo dat een productie als het eurovisie songfestival een productie is van wereldformaat en ook voor de bedrijven die dit produceren als een prestige project wordt gezien!

De voorbereiding duurt enkele maanden, het voorbereiden van het licht is ook geen kwestie van haastwerk...de liedjes zijn bekend, vanaf het moment dat het licht hangt, het podium staat wordt er op locatie al gewerkt aan het proggen van het licht...
Dan mag je een naadloze show verwachten, en hoewel ik geen ervaring heb met een productie van een dergelijke omvang viel mij ook op dat de timing soms erg beroerd was.
Over kleurgebruik en wild wapperen...dat is smaak, valt wat mij betreft nog steeds niet over te twisten  :Smile: 
Wel fijn dat ze nu een halve finale hadden...kunnen ze as. zaterdag bewijzen dat ze niet al die pre-productie uren hebben besteed aan sightseeing van de plaatselijke kebabboer...

----------


## jakobjan

het zou ook wel handig zijn om de presentatrice en presentator te kunnen verstaan.  die waren totaal niet te horen.  of je hoorde de zaalmix

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door T-Nuzz_
> 
> 
> Voor wat betreft het geluid: daar hebben de artiesten tijdens de repetities voldoende invloed op. Het geluid word gemixt volgens de wensen van de artiesten (en hun geluidstechnici) zelf.



Nou , dat is wel zo maar ehhh.
was er één nummer goed gemixt ? nope niks [V][xx(] 
Ik heb misschien een andere TV,  maar met mijn HR824 erop klonk het voor geen meter , en dat zijn monitors en geen TV speakertjes 
Dan maar te zwijgen hoe vals gezongen het was, en dat heeft niks met geluid te maken maar met de artiesten ( zoals ze zichzelf noemen [xx(]) zelf

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> Het is natuurlijk wel zo dat een productie als het eurovisie songfestival een productie is van wereldformaat en ook voor de bedrijven die dit produceren als een presige project wordt gezien!



Veelal worden producties als deze volkomen gesponsored, en doen bedrijven (idd om prestige) mee om naam te maken. Helaas wordt op deze manier niet altijd gekozen voor de beste bedrijven. Dit jaar een zweeds bedrijf, dat 4 weken achter wysiwyg heeft geneuzelt, en nog steeds niet in staat was een nette show af te leveren. Even heel simpel (los van smaak);

- Ik miste "plaatjes", diversiteit en originaliteit. EERST bedenken wat je wilt, en DAN gaan typen, zorgt ervoor dat je met meer losstaande "wereldjes" op de proppen komt, en met dit decor was dat fantastisch geweest. Bij het russische nummer (met die berenvellen/vlammen) vond ik dat bijvoorbeeld WEL geslaagd...
- Timing is geen kwestie van smaak; een kwestie van muziekaal gehoor en het vermogen iets voor het moment je knopje in te drukken (er zit immers altijd een vertraging in je systeem)
- Snelheid van bewegingen, en een overkill aan kleur, zijn mijns inziens geen kwestie van smaak... Iemand die zijn vak serieus beoefend heeft dit ooit geprobeert, en bij een amateur-bandje geconstateerd dat het niet mooi is... Mensen op het f*cking songfestival horen dat toch echt wel te begrijpen !
- Programmeer technisch waren er een aantal fouten (alle synchrolites waren rood de lucht ingericht, de meest linkse stond p.o. nog op wit (later deed hij het prima, en dus was de fixture niet stuk)
- De harmonie tussen bewegende vloer, projectie achterwanden en licht vond ik volkomen smakeloos. Hierdoor ontstond er een onrustig geheel. Legio aan mogelijkheden; hadden ze hier maar iets mee gedaan...

----------


## T-Nuzz

Idd het ging vaak wel heel erg vals. Dat zou aan de in-ears kunnen liggen, maar laten daar maar even niet vanuit gaan. 

Vraag me echt af waarom sommige landen door een bepaald nummer vertegenwoordigd willen worden. Ik denk daarbij bijvoorbeeld aan "in the disco" [xx(][xx(][xx(] En dat terwijl bijna alle landen toch een nationaal sonfestival hebben. Heb van slechts 1 land begrepen dat ze dat niet hebben gedaan en dat was een van die staatjes onstaan uit voormalig joegoslavië. Het betrof een grote ster in dat land aldus het Nederlandse commentaar (Corwald Maas).

Nog een vraagje trouwens, naar aanleiding van een discussie gisteren. Hoe zat het destijds met dat nummer van Email to Berlin van Double Date. Hoever zijn die toen gekomen? Zijn die naar het Eurovisie geweest of zijn ze al eerder gesneuveld?

----------


## ralph

AJB...gaat het dus toch om smaak  :Big Grin:

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> AJB...gaat het dus toch om smaak



Het gaat altijd om smaak ! En zoals jij zegt; over smaak valt niet te twisten. Afgezien van een smaak-aspect, vind ik dat de heren technici daar hun vak niet beheersen ! Los van perfectionisme, zijn de basiselementen gewoon niet aanwezig. Ik wil een automonteur ook niet vertellen dat hij na de beurt mijn wielen er weer onder moet zetten; dit is een standaard procedure ! Evenals een geluidsman die een mirofoon moet aanzetten, en een lichtman/opp. die moet kunnen programmeren...

----------


## jo vaes

Ik weet nu wel niet hoe het besturen van dat licht exact in zijn werk gaat. Maar ik ben van het principe dat er gewoon 1 lichtman moet zijn tijdens de show, en niet 3,4,...
Met de hedendaagse Ethernet technologie is het toch perfect mogelijk om van 1 locatie alles te sturen(licht en beeld,video). Waarom eigenlijk geen HOG? Grandma? Maxxyz? ...
Maar dit is natuurlijk mijn mening, wil hier niemand voor het hoofd stoten.

MVG 

Jo

----------


## AJB

Ben het helemaal met je eens Jo... Zoveel tafels vraagt om ellende. Programmeer alles gewoon op ECHTE tafels, dan voorkom je ook gesodemieter. Het linken van tafels en vervolgens terughalen op 1 hoofdcomputer is in de praktijk nog nooit echt gelukt... Het komt er op neer dat het beste met 1 of 2 moving light, en 1 conventioneel operator kan zijn. Deze show had absoluut op 2 hogIII (ml) en een compulite sabre(conv.) gedraaid kunnen worden...

----------


## jo vaes

En ze hebben meer als een maand programmeertijd gehad. Hebben ze dan 3 weken koffie zitten drinken en 2 dagen zitten proggen? Ik zeg niet dat ik het daarom beter kan. Maar aan zo een evenement worden nu eenmaal hoge eisen gesteld.

MVG

----------


## AJB

Wel treffend dat meerdere mensen de indruk krijgen dat de technici aldaar voornamelijk hebben gegeten en gedronken... Waar rook is, is vuur, de mannen hebben in elk geval niet erg hun best gedaan (of lijden aan een gebrek aan talent).

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:Programmeer alles gewoon op ECHTE tafels



Maakt AVAB volgens jou geen echte consoles dan? Van de stal van AVAB komen ook de transtechnik (Prisma) tafels, waarmee het absoluut mogelijk is om met 1 tafel de hele show
te draaien. Via Ethernet heeft de prisma per logisch net 32 universes: moet genoeg zijn.
Het is m.i. verstandiger 2 dezelfde tafels parrallel aan elkaar te laten draaien, dan verschillende tafels te gebruiken.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik mag ook aannemen dat men wat heeft achtergehouden voor de finale, het zou nogal stom zijn om tijdens je halve finale al een onwijze show neer te zetten. Ik denk dat er erg veel tijd is besteed aan de landen die sowieso in de finale staan, en tot nu toe wat minder aan de landen die nog moesten strijden in de halve finale. Als je dan weet wie er uiteindelijk doorgaan kun je die programmaatjes perfect maken, en krijgen we zaterdag iets beters voorgeschoteld... dat hoop ik tenminste  :Smile:

----------


## AJB

AVAB maakt wel echte tafels, maar zeker niet in de klasse van FPS en Vari*Lite... Het gaat hierbij niet alleen om technische capaciteit; ook om creatieve/programmeertechnische mogelijkheden...

Ik hoop dat je gelijk hebt Ice...[|)]

----------


## kokkie

Zeg vrienden, willen jullie het woord technici niet meer zo te grabbel gooien. Er zitten daar een paar jongens van Flashlight met 2 trailers materiaal (intelligent licht en cyberhoists) en die gasten weten heus wel wat ze doen. Dat er dan een lichtontwerper samen met een paar operators geen mooie show van maakt is heel erg jammer. Dat er een lul in de wagen zit te mixen die wat schuiven vergeet is ook voor niemand leuk. Maar feit is dat de technici die het systeem echt draaiend houden er vaak niets aan kunnen doen. 

Verder is het plaatje wel een kwestie van smaak. Ik weet niet of jullie altijd alleen maar nederlandse of engelstalige producties doen, maar ik heb een aantal Turkse en Hindoestaanse feesten gedraaid en de muziek van die mensen zit heel anders in elkaar dan de onze. Als ik tijdens zo'n produktie denk dat het iets heel sfeervols moet zijn, kan dat best iets heel uitbundigs moeten zijn met hele wilde kleuren en dingen die die mensen op dat moment dus ook mooi vinden. Ik vraag daarom altijd aan de organisatie van zo'n evenement of er iemand is die me een beetje kan begleiden daarin. Dus misschien als jij het songfestival zit te kijken en je vind het plaatje bij zo'n voormalig oostblok land niet mooi, dan komt dat door je cultuur en je smaak die daaraan is verbonden. Kijk verder dan je neus lang is vrienden!

----------


## AJB

Beste Kokkie,

Ik ben het volledig met je eens, zowel je relaas over de technici als het verhaal over kleuren... Ook in het gebruik van veel kleuren, en "uitbundige" plaatjes, moet echter worden gekeken naar een zekere harmonie. Zelf heb ik zowel in binnen als buitenland feesten/theaterproducties gedaan, en weet net als jij dat cultuur en smaak nogal verschillen. Onrustig heb ik het echter nog nooit gezien... 

Die jongens van Flash weten absoluut wat ze doen, net als de riggers, geluidsmensen etc.etc. Jammer dat het creatief/eindverantwoordelijk team zo knullig is...

----------


## cornedure

Losstaand van het on-ge-lo-fe-lijk vals gezang (heb het net 3 liedjes uitgehouden) vond ik twee dingen irritant:

1. Soms werden de aanvullende groepsleden en/of dansers slecht uitgelicht. Als je zo'n hoeveelheid materiaal kunt dumpen, zorg er tenminste voor dat je de mensen kunt zien.
2. De bewegingen van de camera. Die kon dus geen 2 seconden stilstaan, en van zodra ik er begon op te letten werd ik er zeeziek van. 

vb. Close-up: zoom -&gt; pan links-rechts -&gt; tilt -&gt; pan met zoom -&gt; zoom out -&gt; "hip" met de zanger meedansen -&gt; ... Hemel, sta dan toch eens stil!

Qua licht was het precies generale repetitie. Maar volgens mij hebben de "artiesten" veel inbreng in het licht. Dus als zij zo-en-zo willen en het trekt op geen reet, dan is het hun schuld. 

Een vraagje, hoe veranderden ze nu de kleur van de doeken? LED?

----------


## AJB

Projectie met DL-1's

Verder ben ik met je eens dat extra dansers vaak donker leken, maar deze stonden wel in het licht. Meestal was dit echter een rood of blauw effectfront, dat in de zaal beter tot zijn recht kwam dan op t.v.  :Wink:

----------


## Wysirik

Wat denk ik veel over het hoofd wordt gezien is dat de regisseur van zo'n feestje vaak voor een groot gedeelte bepaald hoe het op camera komt. De lichtontwerper (director of photograhpy) en de shader (persoon die diafragma's, kleur, contrast, etc. van de camera's bedient) maken qua licht het plaatje. Een regisseur heeft OVERAL insprak in. Achtergronden, kleuren, plekjes etc,etc.. 
Vaak wordt in deze tijd met massa's bewegend licht niet genoeg of efficient de tijd genomen om een goed beeld voor TV te creeeren. Dan komen shots op TV vaak vaag en wapperig over. Camera mensen blijven mensen en komen vaak niet exact op hun plek terug zoals gerepeteerd.
Een groot nadeel is vaak dat de lichtregie (FOH) ver van de buhne staat zodat vaak een vertraging in het lichtbeeld oplevert. Dit wordt vaak opgelost met IN-Ear systemen voor de operators.

Heb een paar beelden vanochtend op het nieuws gezien en het verschil tussen de zaal en de buhne vond ik te groot. Voor de rest vond ik het erg veel naar donker getrokken. ... BLijft een kwestie van smaak.



TIP:

BORSATO de Kuip 2004. Ga dat zien!

grt'n

Rik Schoutsen


www.tenfeet.nl

----------


## AJB

Hehe zitten Patrick en Carlo al bij jullie te tikken momenteel ? En dan Froger ook nog... Wordt lekker druk voor je denk ik  :Big Grin: 

Wat je zegt klopt uiteraard, ik vond het echter de uitvoering ook matig (gewoon niet AF zeg maar...). Als operator moet je met zoveel mogelijkheden, en zoveel tijd toch wel een normaal effect kunnen maken zegmaar...


Leuke tip trouwens van Borsato; maar het concert is al lang en breed uitverkocht...[8)]

----------


## Wysirik

Kan hier niet over oordelen, heb niet de hele show gezien. Tijd is ook vaak een belangrijke factoor. Heb genoeg van die Evenement voor Live TV dingen gedaan en als perfectie je doel is, raak je snel van je padje bij zulke producties.

Iemand de Musical Awards gezien?


grt'n

Rik






> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Hehe zitten Patrick en Carlo al bij jullie te tikken momenteel ? En dan Froger ook nog... Wordt lekker druk voor je denk ik 
> 
> Wat je zegt klopt uiteraard, ik vond het echter de uitvoering ook matig (gewoon niet AF zeg maar...). Als operator moet je met zoveel mogelijkheden, en zoveel tijd toch wel een normaal effect kunnen maken zegmaar...

----------


## AJB

Eeeuuhhh ja...heb musical Awards gezien...[:I]

----------


## Wysirik

Hit me!







> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Eeeuuhhh ja...heb musical Awards gezien...[:I] Wil je nu een eerlijk of een aardige beschrijving ??[B)]

----------


## AJB

Won't hit you in public...  :Wink:  Check your mailbox  :Smile:

----------


## Wysirik

Was er zelf niet bij! Hoorde alleen van onze operators dat een goede trekkenwand operator goud geld kan verdienen. Ging een beetje fout qua decor changementen!


Cheers




> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Won't hit you in public...

----------


## AJB

Is niet altijd een kwestie van de persoon...Systeem in nw.Luxor heb ik vaker vast zien lopen[xx(] Net als automatische trekkenwanden is ALLE f*cking theaters... 

"Mag trek 4 naar werkhoogte ?"...&lt;stilte&gt;..."eeeh ja...ff computer opnieuw opstarten...".... :Frown:

----------


## ralph

Van diverse kanten hoor ik inmidels berichten van mensen die daar actief zijn dat ze zich schamen over het gepresenteerde resultaat.
Uiteraard wijzen alle vingers een andere richting op, collectief is wel het wijzen naar de turkse regie en het gebrek van beheersing van het engels door het turkse productieteam...
...lijkt mij niet iets waar je de dag na je afgang achter komt, maarja...das mijn gedachte!

Van achteraf kijk je een koe in zn reet..in dat geval was dat valse biesftuk en een hoop schaduwen...

zaterdag weer bananaspilt?

----------


## AJB

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: Ik moet eerlijk zeggen Ralph, dat ik je omschrijvingen de laatste week erg goed vind  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Even terug naar het onderwerp van deze topic,

Ik denk dat er al genoeg mensen hun mening hebben gegeven over de show, ik kan me daar volledig bij aansluiten.

Wel ben ik benieuwd wat er voor een digitaal gordijn/scherm achter de buhne hing. Met welk systeem werden de video effecten aangestuurd?

----------


## jo vaes

Ik denk met catalyst ....

----------


## AJB

Ik denk catalyst... Was ook al in gebruik voor de DL-1's... Jij wilt natuurlijk graag Maxidia demo-en daarzo  :Wink:  Ga maandag naar een lightco demo over dl-1's, netwerken en zo in combi met hog3. Als je tijd hebt wil ik die Maxidia ook graag eens bekijken. Ben bij dit soort spullen altijd erg benieuwd naar de toepassingen in shows... Het is allemaal nog erg duur, maar toch verwacht ik een of andere wereldact die op korte termijn 80 van die dingen gaat inknopen... Pink Floyd ofzo... [8D]

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Ik denk catalyst... Was ook al in gebruik voor de DL-1's... Jij wilt natuurlijk graag Maxidia demo-en daarzo  Ga maandag naar een lightco demo over dl-1's, netwerken en zo in combi met hog3. Als je tijd hebt wil ik die Maxidia ook graag eens bekijken. Ben bij dit soort spullen altijd erg benieuwd naar de toepassingen in shows... Het is allemaal nog erg duur, maar toch verwacht ik een of andere wereldact die op korte termijn 80 van die dingen gaat inknopen... Pink Floyd ofzo... [8D]



MaXedia is net iets meer dan de Catalyst van High End, ik laat het je graag zien. Ik ben momenteel in het bezit van het eerste systeem in Nederland. Voor specificaties:
 [list][*] Maxedia is able to run up to a maximum 20 layers at the same time, depending on the type of layer.[*] Maxedia has 3D effects with unique real-time manipulations features, as described above.[*] Programming and playback can be done without the use of a DMX lighting console if desired. This is ideal for situations such as exhibition stands or smaller corporate events, where Maxedia can run completely independently and does not require other control equipment on site.[*] Maxedia uses no more than 25 DMX channels, competitor systems can use more than 120 channels. [*] Programming is done on the Maxedia system itself making it much easier to program than only using DMX. Playback is then afterwards done via DMX for maximum ease of use.[/list]

Voor meer specificaties of een demo, mail me even.......

----------


## gnmixing

:Smile: hi!
Om even orgineel te zijn, idd ik vond dat songfestival echt niet goed!
3liedjes heb ik het uitgehouden en dan... ZAP!
Het eerste dat in mij opkwam... geluid zit niet goed, kvond de stemmen wat te luid gemixt... licht : viel wel mee mor ook ni top (wat je overigens wel verwacht van zo'n wereldproductie)
Wat hier nog niet werd besproken en ik ook relatief zwak vond wa het in beeld brengen van het hele gebeuren... af en toe onscherp...dezelfde camerabewegingen...en ga zo maar door...
Hopen op beterschap zaterdag...
de groeten [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## ralph

Heb gebruikte systeem is definitief Catalyst...Zie de site van spectra op de openingspost..stond ook een leuke link naar een dagboek, maar dat was denk ik iets te waarheidsgetrouw...

----------


## Wysirik

Catalyst systemen (weet niet hoeveel) sturen de achtergronden, vidiwalls en de vloer ledwalls (die plat licht onder de artiest) aan.
Al die MAC G5's staan 's nachts als renderfarm te werken voor de filmpjes en content die daar custom gemaakt worden.

* Gerrit,

* beschikt de MaXedia ook over een dubbele video output? Kon dat niet uit de specs opmaken.


grt'n

Rik




> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Gerrit_
> 
> Even terug naar het onderwerp van deze topic,
> 
> Ik denk dat er al genoeg mensen hun mening hebben gegeven over de show, ik kan me daar volledig bij aansluiten.
> 
> Wel ben ik benieuwd wat er voor een digitaal gordijn/scherm achter de buhne hing. Met welk systeem werden de video effecten aangestuurd?

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Wysirik_
> 
> ls (die plat licht onder de artiest)



In dit geval is het met een G... (ligt)  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wysirik

Druk, druk, druk,.....



> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Wysirik_
> ...

----------


## AJB

*Licht*zinnigheid tijdens het tekenen van een *licht*plan... Waar zou dat toch aan *ligge*n ? 

En dan die Engelsen met hun liGHT...[xx(] Gelukkig is het Dikke van Dale een *licht*puntje in de duisternis  :Wink: 

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: lekker zinloos dit...of *ligt* dat nou aan mij ? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jakobjan

Deze zweden doen nu al voor de 4e keer het eurovisie licht,  je zou toch mogen verwachten dat ze in die tijd iets geleerd hebben.,  wat ik uit het dagboek begreep was dat er nog steeds problemen waren met de intercom,  vooral tussen de regie  en F.O.H.  die schijnen niet met elkaar te kunnen communiceren.. En dit schijnt weer aan de Turkse TV te liggen.  Misschien dat met eeerst eens goed met elkaar moet overleggen voordat zo iets in productie genomen wordt.

----------


## G-LiTe

Jacobjan,

Intercom, het zal voor jou klinken als een simpel masterstation met een koppel beltpacks, maar op grootschalige evenmenten met verscheidene bedrijven betrokken blijkt dit in 75% tot 80% van de gevallen een stresspunt te zijn. Veel heeft te maken met het afstemmen van de verschillende masterstations op elkaar, welk vaak ook nog andere stroombronnen gebruiken, met allerlei grondlussen en brom tengevolg. Neem daarbij dat je op een live-TV evenement je eigen intercom nog zo goed voor elkaar kan hebben de masterlijn komt toch echt wel uit de captatiewagen of OB-unit waar namelijk de regisseur, klankman, shader, .... en de rest van het zootje zit.
Om een lang verhaal kort te maken, het is complexer dan je zou vermoeden. En zoals je zelf zegt, het is idd. voor de derde maal hetzelfde Zweedse bedrijf, maar telkens elk jaar met een andere thuiszender, andere technische TV-ploeg, andere OB-units  :Smile: 

Greetz.
G-LiTe

----------


## AJB

Het zal idd niet voor niets zijn dat het plaatselijke telecombedrijf 2 dagen aan die shit gewerkt heeft... Ik ben ff gaan tellen in mijzelf, maar denk dat we toch snel spreken over een 40/50 posten...

----------


## AJB

Ik heb zaterdag de eerste paar nummers gezien, en moet eerlijk bekennen dat het licht stukken beter was ! Mooie plaatjes, ritmisch helemaal goed... Geluid klonk okeej, maar nog steeds vielen stemmen af en toe weg, of hoorde je het zaalgeluid op de voorgrond. Persoonlijk denk ik ook dat het te maken heeft met het microfoon gebruik der artiesten (die hadden de zender soms onder hun kin gericht...)

----------


## DjFlo

Wie heeft de aftiteling kunnen lezen? :Big Grin: 
Ik kon er alleen flaslight uithalen maar voorderest ging het zo giga snel!

groeten

floris

----------


## Controller

wie produceert die synchrolite eigenlijk?


Ik ben zeer onder de indruk van de projectie, de achtergrond was zeer mooi, maar dat waren toch niet allemaal DL 1 waren volgens mij ook gewone beamers aanwezig volgens de link in de openingspost.

----------


## Roeltej

van highend.com

Eurovision Song Contest 2004
LD: Per Sundin
Prod. Mgr: Lars-Ola Melzig
Lighting Contractors: Spectra + Sweden, Staras
13 Catalyst Pro v.3 Media Servers
4 DL1s
100 x.Spot HO
100 Studio Beams
75 Cyberlights
4 Studio Color 575s
Finals airs May 15 live worldwide from Istanbul, Turkey

dus 13 catalyst systemen

----------


## MJ

4 catalyst systemen.

13 servers die beeld maken
voor 4 dl-1's

zijn er dus waarschijnlijk 7 die beeld voor iets anders maken

----------


## jakobjan

Ik ben me wel degelijk van bewust dat die grote producties meer zijn dan alleen een beltpack en wat ander materiaal.
Alleen mag je verwachten wanneer je zoiets aanneemt dat je ook weet wat je aanneemt en tegen kan komen.

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MJ_
> 
> 4 catalyst systemen.
> 
> 13 servers die beeld maken
> voor 4 dl-1's
> 
> zijn er dus waarschijnlijk 7 die beeld voor iets anders maken



Yep, voor de 18 beamers en 260 LED panels waarschijnlijk [8D]

Ter info: onderstaand lijstje werd door de productieleider van het hele feestje gepost op het LightNetwork:

Stagelight: 

100 HE X-spot HO 
100 HE Studiobeam 
4 Catalyst DL1 
6 Clay pake SZ1200 
24 JTE 2-light 
10 JTE 8-light 
14 Quadralights ramps 
16 Martin QFX 150 
400m Fiber optic tube 
12 Studio Due CS-4 
6 Syncrolite 3k 
16 ACL-Bars 
32 P36 
3 Robert Juliat Aramis 
4 Robert Juliat Foxie 

Audience: 

75 HE Cyberlight Litho 
100 ACL 4-bars 

Greenroom: 

72 Arri 1K Fresnell 
24 Destisti 2,5K Softlight 

Video: 
260 Tiles Barco I-Lite 8 
16 Panasonic PT-D9500M DLP 
2 Barco R10 

Controll: 

4 Avab Pronto Ver3 
4 Avab Light Servers 
12 Catalyst Ver 3 Media servers 

Rigging: 

48 Cyberhoist 
118 Lodestar 1 ton 
20 Lodestar 1/5 ton 
40 Chainmaster 1 ton

LuxProDeo

----------


## Harmen

ik heb een heel ander lijstje gezien, van light dimension, stond ook wat background info bij...

en ik dacht dat het catalyst 3s waren (11stuks)
maar kweet nu niet meer zeker wat ik moet geloven...

even uitzoeken nog dan...

----------


## AJB

Er hingen 4 Catalyst DL-1 jokes, en alle video werd gecreerd met 12 Catalyst V3. systemen. Deze info vandaag gekregen van Fons van HighEnd (importeur HighEnd, en bezoeker in de zaal van Songfestival)

----------


## Fons

Ik was inderdaad in de zaal.
Kleine correctie op de post van AJB; Ik werk voor High End, ben geen importeur maar verantwoordelijk voor de verkoop van High End producten in een groot deel van Europa. Ik verkoop dus aan de importeurs  :Smile: 

Fons
fons@highend.com

----------


## AJB

Maandag 17 mei bij Lightco geweest voor uitleg omtrend het Catalyst systeem. Was zeer duidelijk en informatief ! Voor een kort verslagje check de link (artikel op lightjockeys.nl)

http://www.lightjockeys.nl/modules.p...rder=0&thold=0

En daarna als referentiekader, een vergelijkend artikel over CatalystV3 -vs- Maxedia
http://www.lightjockeys.nl/modules.p...rder=0&thold=0

grtz AJB

----------


## Harmen

Quadralights ramps, wat zijn dat?
nooit van gehoord en niets kunnen vinden...

trouwens, waar zat die 400m fiberoptic cable?

----------


## AJB

Fiberoptic = glasvezel, quadralights zaten in de vloer verwerkt

----------


## Harmen

Ik weet wat fiberoptics zijn, martin qx150 fiberoptic enzo maar dat waren dus die quadralights?
Ok , Operator had het er wel over dat een lid van de crew in ieder geval in de arcs (met arcs word hier bedoeld die bogen) bezig was met de quadralights..

ok das duidelijk dan, Thnx

wat vind jij trouwens van die nieuwe studio due's, arvid?
klinkt als een goed i-d, wat Melzig ervan vertelde!

(reactie verwijdert naar aanleiding van het doorkrijgen van jouw motieven voor je reactie, betekent niet dat ik een 16 jarig jongetje ben die stoer wil doen...)
(wil je best even uitleggen hoe t zit en wat ik ermee bedoelde)

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Harmen_
> 
> Ik weet wat fiberoptics zijn, martin qx150 fiberoptic enzo maar dat waren dus die quadralights?
> Ok , ola had het er wel over dat *ben naam even kwijt* lid van de crew in ieder geval in de arcs bezig was met de quadralights..
> 
> ok das duidelijk dan, Thnx
> 
> wat vind jij trouwens van die nieuwe studio due's, arvid?
> klinkt als een goed i-d, wat Ola ervan vertelde!



Beste Harmen,

Lees nou zelf je posting eens na...
Ik weet niet wat je loopt te lullen maar volgens mij probeer je gewoon door het gebruiken van verschillende woorden en NAMEN je 'stoer' voor te doen.  
Werken in de Arcs? Blijkbaar weet je niet wat met arc wordt bedoelt.
Dan je uitdrukking :   Ola dit, Ola dat...
Je praat net alsof jij Ola persoonlijk kent...

Beetje ijdelpraat voor een gastje van 16!

Komt professioneel over Harmen! Doe zo verder [V]

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Harmen_
> 
> wat vind jij trouwens van die nieuwe studio due's, arvid?



??? Wat wil je weten...

Speciaal voor Harmen 


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Harmen

oftie doet waar die voor bedoeld is:
inteligente acl met pan/tilt.

----------

